# Vorschläge fürs Heft



## Kevin86 (9. September 2007)

*Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Hallo,

mein name ist Kevin und ich bin noch neu hier, lese aber auch schon seit fünf Jahren die PCGH. Ich hoffe dass hier auch Platz für Verbesserungsvorschläge der bereits sehr guten Zeitschrift ist. Würde gerne mal eure Meinung zu meinen Ideen hören:

1. Test von Appleprodukten:

Darüber war bereits mal was in der PCGH zu lesen, soll ja möglicherweise berüücksichtigt werden.

2. Test von LCD-TV´s hinsichtlich ihrer Verwendbarkeit als Zockermonitor:

Ich überlege einen Monitor für Fernsehen, PC-Gaming und vll. Konsole zu nehmen. Ich würde da dann gerne etwas im Segment von 32 Zoll oder sogar mehr nehmen. Doch um sich zu entscheiden, wäre mal einen Test hinsichtlich Spieletauglichkeit von LCD-TV´s sehr sinnvoll. Wie gut skalieren die Geräte auf die gängigen PC-Auflösungen. Ist Breitbildgaming möglich, Anschlussmöglichkeiten usw. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sehr Gamer sich für dieses Thema interessieren.

3. Test von Herstellerservice:

Wo ist die schöne Herstellerliste auf den letzten Seiten geblieben? Dort standen von vielen Herstellern Servicenummern und dazu eine Angabe und Bewertung des Preises. Diese Liste warf durch die roten Vierecke ein schlechtes Licht auf die Hersteller die 3,63 die Minute und so weiter verlangen. Ergänzen könnte man eine solche Liste durch eine Angabe der Mailaddressen. Wäre auch mal interessant, die Hersteller auf Erreichbarkeit und so weiter zu testen. Denn das macht es insbesondere einfach sich bei den meistens baugleichen aktuellen Nvidiakarten für einen Hersteller zu entscheiden. AUch da bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinungen.

Ich weiß ich bin neu und hab gleich den Mund weit auf, aber das ist mir halt in den fünf Jahren lesen am meisten aufgefallen und vielleicht gibt es auch andere Leser, die diese Anregungen für sinnvoll halten. Redakture dürfen sich auch äußern 

Liebe Grüße
Kevin


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Morgen gibts Feedback versprochen


----------



## Kevin86 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Hallo,

Zu 2.: Es bleibt die Frage offen, ob man wirklich so gut betucht ist, einen 32" LCD-Fernseher als Zockermonitor zu nehmen. Die Preise der Geräte sind für den Verwendungszweck und Normalsterblichen ja nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken.

Zu 3.: Diese Rubrik gibt's bei einer anderen weit verbreiteten Computerzeitschrift, halte ich persönlich aber jetzt nicht für so notwendig, da ein Großteil diverse Onlineformulare der Hersteller für den Support ausfüllt und einem somit auch geholfen ist. Hilfreich schon, wenn man die E-Mail Adresse mancher Hersteller nicht auf Anhieb findet.

Ich selbst lese PCGH auch schon seit 11/2001 und mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass das Thema Luftkühlung etwas leiser geworden ist. Gibt es auf diesem Gebiet nicht mehr so innovative Neuerungen oder lohnt Luftkühlung im Vergleich zur Preis/Leistung einer Wasserkühlung nicht mehr?

Seit der neusten Ausgabe wird in der Rubrik "Rechner im Eigenbau" nicht mehr die Originalabbildung der jeweiligen Tower gezeigt. Wäre klasse, wenn ihr das wieder einführen könntet.


----------



## Kevin86 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zu 2.: Es bleibt die Frage offen, ob man wirklich so gut betucht ist, einen 32" LCD-Fernseher als Zockermonitor zu nehmen.


 
Genau auf die Frage suche ich eine Antwort. Darum wäre ja mal ein Test interessant, wie gut jene LCDTV´s zum Zocken geeignet sind und welche Displays man nehmen kann und von welchen man besser die Finger lassen sollte. Es gibt ja schon ordentliche Bildschirme mit 32 Zoll für 700 . Und wenn die alte Röhre wie in meinem Falle ausgedient hat, denke ich kann man sich die Frage TFT oder lieber einen Allrounder in Form eines LCDTV zu nehmen durchaus stellen. Zudem glaube ich lesen die PCGH auch eine Spielefreaks die auch bereit sind weit über 1000  für ein Full-HD-Exemplar auszugeben. Ich stelle mir das jedenfalls klasse vor mit so einem Monitor. Und diese extravagante Lösung spricht mich mehr an als Dual-Monitoring usw.
...
Das eine andere Zeitschrift den Service bewertet ist in meinen Augen ein Plus der anderen Zeitschrift. Es dient halt dem Zweck, dass Hersteller für sehr guten Service gerühmt und andere Hersteller für ganz miesen Service bestraft werden, damit die teuren Rufnummern auch mal aussterben. Zudem gibt es heute noch Hersteller, die gerade mal 4 Stunden in der Woche erreichbar sind. Und dass dazu es sowas nicht mehr gibt, könnte man beitragen.

Luftkühlung leiser geworden? Inwiefern. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es ständig Tests von CPU-Kühlern. Auch bei VGA-KArten wird das berücksichtigt. Gehäuselüfertests gibt es zwar wenig, aber da kann man auch nciht mehr so wahnsinnig viel falsch machen, weil diese sehr ausgereift sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Apropo "leiser" ^^ Ich würde mir wünschen, dass bei CPU Kühlern oder generell bei Lüftern auch die Leistung mit 5 Volt gemessen wird bzw. ob die Lüfter damit überhaupt anspringen.

Ansonsten würde ich mich über mehr Videos freuen, welche von Hardwaretests und -themen berichten


----------



## cyberghoul (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Schönen guten Tag erstmal, 

als erstes erstmal ein großes Lob für Ihr Heft. Als Leser der ersten  Stunde muss ich sagen das ich immer zufrieden war. Trotzdem möchte ich  einige Dinge ansprechen die mir nicht gefallen bzw besser gefallen würden. 
Was mich z.b stört sind die tests von rechnern die eine schmerzgrenze  von 2500 euro weit übersteigen. ich behaupte einfach mal das min 95% der  leser sich ein solches system nicht leisten können oder wollen. daher  ist es mal schön solche tests zu lesen leider kamen sie in der  vergangenheit aber immer öfter vor. viel lieber wären mir tests von  rechnern so um die 1000 euro (denke mal das is der schnitt den die  meisten leser für ihren rechner ausgeben) 
und damit bin ich auch bei einem punkt der mir am herzen liegt und ich  leider leider sehr vermisse. nicht nur tests von komplettrechnern (ala  mediamarkt/saturn/aldi/lidl/whatever rechnern) sondern auch mal  optimierungseinstellungen für diese. z.b. bin ich stolzer besitzer  (hust) eines rechners vom mediamarkt, marke HP. hilfreich wäre es wenn  man mal eine hilfestellung zu solchen rechnern bekommt, sprich was kann  man in den eingeschränkten bios besser machen, wo bekommt man ein bios  update, welches oc potenzial haben solche rechner etc etc.. gerade weil  es doch bestimmt einige leser gibt die solche rechner haben würde es  bestimmt zu einer positiven resonanz führen mal etwas mehr zu diesen  rechnern zu schreiben.. also nicht nur tests sondern halt auch wie man  die mickrigen einstellungen nutzenn kann. 

mfg 
holger bässler


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Bei einem Konnkurrenzblatt (Computer *ild) waren schon einige Beiträge im Magazin. Aber meist zweifel ich stark an der Kompetenz dieses Blattes bzw. der Tester -.- Aber wenn man schon im gleichen Verlag arbeitet wie die große Tageszeitung und die gleiche Qualität hat, muss man sich als Käufer des besagten Magazins nicht wundern


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

@cyberghoul:
Deinem ersten Punkt kann ich noch zustimmen.

Aber Punkt 2 halte ich nicht wirklich für machbar. Überlege dir doch mal, welche Menge es an Komplett-PCs gibt(Unterschiedlichste Mainboards/Bios). Und da könnte sich die PCGH wirklich nur einen kleinen Teil davon anschauen. Somit denke ich nicht, dass dies sonderlich viel bringt.


----------



## onliner (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wie wärs mit einem Review zu Routern und deren Konfiguration zum Thema den Heimischen PC gegen Unerlaubter zugriff vom Bundesadler *klein mit Hut* 

Brauche ich die Windowsfirewall oder ist ein Desktoptooll besser: z.B. 

"Bitte keine Politische äusserung oder Themaverfälschung, hier gehts um Vorschläge fürs Heft ! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberghoul (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

sicher kann man nicht alle komplett rechner tunen bzw die einstellungen durchgehen, aber: wenn man sich mal die aktuellen rechner anschaut so sind viele mit gleicher hardware ausgestattet. sprich z.b. haben die meisten hp rechner der letzter 6 monate das gleiche board mit gleichem chipsatz und bios. da würde ich ansetzen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Bei Komplettrechnern, die es im Elektrodiscounter zu kaufen gibt, eine Art OC-Guide zu machen, halte ich für anmaßend. Man stelle sich vor, dass viele Komplettrechner irgendwo immer Versorgungslücken haben. 

Ein relativ günstiger Rechner für schlappe 999. Alles stimmt, bis auf die Grafikkarte z.B.. Dann kommen irgendwelche ominösen Selbstproduktionen mit der dazugehörigen Beschriftung dazu, schon haben wir den Salat. Das Übertaktungspotenzial ist bei Komplettrechnern *hust*, einfach so aus dem Stegreif gesagt, nicht gerade der letzte Schrei. Wenn die CPU und die Grafikkarte bei solchen Fertigkompositionen klasse ist, macht das OC-Potenzial beim Mainboard samt RAM eine Kehrtwende. 

Bei einer Preisklasse für Normalsterbliche gibt's meines Erachtens nach zwar nichts zu nörgeln, nur ist dort meistens der Wurm drin. Wer tiefer bei Komplettrechnern in die Tasche greift, darf auch auf "vernünftige" Hardware im Komplettrechner hoffen. Gibt ja schließlich auch von Grund auf hochgetaktete Rechner - jenseits der 1500-Marke. 

Ja richtig, Komponenten zu Internet und Netzwerk wären wirklich in den nächsten Ausgaben sehenswert.


----------



## cyberghoul (9. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

wie gesagt es muss nicht im overclocking guide gipfeln. aber einen guide zu den bios einstellungen oder dergleichen. dazu hilfreiche tips was mit den mainbiards möglich ist, sprich aufrüstbarkeit, bios updates, ob es sowas gibt..


----------



## AcmE (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



cyberghoul schrieb:


> wie gesagt es muss nicht im overclocking guide gipfeln. aber einen guide zu den bios einstellungen oder dergleichen. dazu hilfreiche tips was mit den mainbiards möglich ist, sprich aufrüstbarkeit, bios updates, ob es sowas gibt..


In Aldi/Lidl...-PCs gibts schlicht keine OC-Optionen im Bios.
So waren zumindest meine Erfahrungen beim bekannten.


----------



## HeNrY (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

In Aldi-/Lidl-/Medion-PCs sind meistens reduzierte MSI-Boards drinn. Und diese haben wirklich keine Übertaktungsfunktionen. Zudem sind diese auch nur bedingt stabil.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



cyberghoul schrieb:


> wie gesagt es muss nicht im overclocking guide gipfeln. aber einen guide zu den bios einstellungen oder dergleichen. dazu hilfreiche tips was mit den mainbiards möglich ist, sprich aufrüstbarkeit, bios updates, ob es sowas gibt..


 
Na ja, zum Thema aufrüsten braucht man ja nur in die PCGH zu schauen. Und dort werden ja auch Tools angesprochen mit denen man nachsehen kann, was man im PC hat und per Google sollte es dann auch möglich sein, die genauen Spezifikationen zu erfragen um dann aufzurüsten


----------



## Kevin86 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Also zu den PC´s von der Stange: Ich halte Tests von solchen Geräten auch für durchaus sinnvoll. Allerdings ist aufgrund mangelnder OC-Optionen klar, dass diese PC´s nciht so berauschend abschneiden würden.
Wer sich vor solche PC´s interessiert und sie kauft, dem muss klar sein, dass er weder großartig aufrüstbar noch übertaktbar ist, schon allein deswegen, da sie kühlungsmäßig und auch Netzteilmäßig äußerst spartanisch ausgestattet sind. Außerdem ist die Windwosversion meist nur billige Recoveryversion.
Wer einen wirklich guten Komplett-PC für unter 1000  will, baut ihn selber oder fragt einen Bekannten der das beherrscht und den zusammenbaut.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## Henner (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Apropo "leiser" ^^ Ich würde mir wünschen, dass bei CPU Kühlern oder generell bei Lüftern auch die Leistung mit 5 Volt gemessen wird bzw. ob die Lüfter damit überhaupt anspringen.



Danke für die Anregung - wir werden das in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## OSI_Lars (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



cyberghoul schrieb:


> Was mich z.b stört sind die tests von rechnern die eine schmerzgrenze  von 2500 euro weit übersteigen. ich behaupte einfach mal das min 95% der  leser sich ein solches system nicht leisten können oder wollen. daher  ist es mal schön solche tests zu lesen leider kamen sie in der  vergangenheit aber immer öfter vor. viel lieber wären mir tests von  rechnern so um die 1000 euro (denke mal das is der schnitt den die  meisten leser für ihren rechner ausgeben) und damit bin ich auch bei einem punkt der mir am herzen liegt und ich  leider leider sehr vermisse. nicht nur tests von komplettrechnern (ala  mediamarkt/saturn/aldi/lidl/whatever rechnern) sondern auch mal  optimierungseinstellungen für diese. z.b. bin ich stolzer besitzer  (hust) eines rechners vom mediamarkt, marke HP. hilfreich wäre es wenn  man mal eine hilfestellung zu solchen rechnern bekommt, sprich was kann  man in den eingeschränkten bios besser machen, wo bekommt man ein bios  update, welches oc potenzial haben solche rechner etc etc.. gerade weil  es doch bestimmt einige leser gibt die solche rechner haben würde es  bestimmt zu einer positiven resonanz führen mal etwas mehr zu diesen  rechnern zu schreiben.. also nicht nur tests sondern halt auch wie man  die mickrigen einstellungen nutzenn kann.
> 
> mfg
> holger bässler



Hallo Holger,
diese enormen Preise der Systeme hängen auch mit der Zielsetzung der Hersteller zusammen - natürlich wollen die ein möglichst schnelles und tolles System in der PCGH sehen. ANdererseits können wir denen nicht vorschreiben, was die für ein System aufbauen. Auf den Preis achten dabei die wenigsten (Hersteller). Daher machen wir auch unsere Marktübersichten, da wir in diesem Rahmen den Herstellern sagen können, wie die Systeme (meist Preispunkt) aussehen sollen. 

Die Billigprodukte von den genannten Herstellern machen in der PCGH keinen Sinn - hier will der Leser schließlich zocken. Dieser Umstand ist den Herstellern natürlich ebenfalls bewusst - so sieht die Testmusterversorgung in diesem Bereich denkbar schlecht aus. Der Anwendungsfokus dieser Systeme ist halt im Office- und Internetbereich zu suchen. Jeder Leser kann sich schon im Vorfeld an einer Hand abzählen, wie ein Office-System mit OnBoard-Grafik bei der PCGH abschneiden würde. 

Allerdings gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht - ein gutes (günstiges) Spielesystem mit vernünftigen Aufrüstoptionen kann man auch für 1.000-1.200 Euro zusammenstellen. Aber wie gesagt, da weichen wir auf die Müs aus. Die nächste kommt übrigens in der nächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

@ Topic

Ich bin auch für 5v, 7v und 12v.
Weil in meinen Ohren oft erst bei 5v ultra-silent Niveau erreicht wird.

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Kevin86 schrieb:


> 3. Test von Herstellerservice:
> 
> Wo ist die schöne Herstellerliste auf den letzten Seiten geblieben? Dort standen von vielen Herstellern Servicenummern und dazu eine Angabe und Bewertung des Preises. Diese Liste warf durch die roten Vierecke ein schlechtes Licht auf die Hersteller die 3,63 die Minute und so weiter verlangen. Ergänzen könnte man eine solche Liste durch eine Angabe der Mailaddressen. Wäre auch mal interessant, die Hersteller auf Erreichbarkeit und so weiter zu testen. Denn das macht es insbesondere einfach sich bei den meistens baugleichen aktuellen Nvidiakarten für einen Hersteller zu entscheiden. AUch da bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinungen.
> 
> ...




Hi,

also die Liste mit Herstellern gibt es seit einigen (!) Jahren nicht mehr... Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann die das letzte Mal drin war. gefühlt 2002 

Service kann man IMHO nicht vernünftig testen. Heute so, morgen so... Da müsste man x Stichproben pro Hersteller machen, und das artet ja in den totalen Zeitwahn aus. Aber klaro könnte man Hotline-only-Nummern abwerten...

Was den "Mund aufmachen" angeht: Jeder kann hier seine Meinung äußern, solange sie konstruktiv und in einer adäquaten Form vorgebracht wird. Das ist bei Dir ja wohl der Fall, deshalb sind keine Entschuldigungen nötig


----------



## Kevin86 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

ok, die Hotline-only-Nummern abzuwerten finde ich schonmal gut. 

Vielleicht könte man  im Forum ein Thema "Service" aufmachen. Da wird es sicher Lob und auch Beschwerden geben. Sollten sich dabei dann Besonderheiten herauskristallisieren, kann man sich da immer noch dranhängen. Das kann sowohl eine Auszeichnug für Hersteller mit besonders guten Service sein, als auch die reine Information, dass der Service bei dem ein oder anderen Hersteller mangelhaft ist.

Und danke für die offenen Ohren 

Liebe Grüße
Kevin


----------



## cyberghoul (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

hmm also ich denke mal das es durchaus eine menge zocker gibt die den einen oder anderen pc von der stange ihr eigen nennen. klar sind doe meisten dieser  rechner ehr im bereich office anzusetzen aber gerade da würde ich ansetzen. so war es auch bei mir der fall. alter rechner geschrottet, neuer musste SCHNELL her. (1 tag vor Daoc Labyrinth-release, falls wem das was sagt^^) also ab in den media markt und rechner gekauft. 899,- euro. graka 7500 le.. nichts tollen.. also raus damit, meine eigene 7950er rein, speicher 2x 512mb, raus damit 4x 1gb rein  prozi 6400 c2d der blieb drin^^.. die ausgebauten teile sind in meinen 2 rechner gewandert. aber genau so einen test würd ich mir wünschen. aufrüstbarkeit, welche cpus passen später auf das board? wieviel speicherbänke sind drauf. wie siehts mit stromversorgung aka netzteil aus? was schafft es was nicht? welche möglichkeiten bietet der hersteller in meinem fall hp? gibts die möglichkeit das bios zu flashen um mehr optionen zu haben? p965 chip bei mir. 
naja.. das mal als kleine anregung.


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

...ein Wunsch für´s Heft wären wieder blickdichte Seiten. Selbst wenn sie übereinander liegen, kann man alles von der Rückseite lesen. Das sieht halt unschön aus. War der Umstieg auf die dünnen Seiten so ein großer Kostenfaktor?


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wenn es nach mir ginge, viel mehr Extrem OC-Berichte/Interviews und detaillierte Mod-Anleitungen (als Video?), aber das macht man nicht nebenbei, interessiert wohl viele Durschnittsleser auch nur bedingt und kostet Platz im Heft. 
Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr die Aktion, in der Leser-PCs frisiert wurden? Liegt es an Aufwand/Kosten oder habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Klutten schrieb:


> ...ein Wunsch für´s Heft wären wieder blickdichte Seiten. Selbst wenn sie übereinander liegen, kann man alles von der Rückseite lesen. Das sieht halt unschön aus. War der Umstieg auf die dünnen Seiten so ein großer Kostenfaktor?



Um ehrlich zu sein: Wir haben das Heft mal testweise so gedruckt, und viele in der Redaktion fanden das neue Papier einfach besser... Für uns ist das neue Papier "einfacher" in der Produktion.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge, viel mehr Extrem OC-Berichte/Interviews und detaillierte Mod-Anleitungen (als Video?), aber das macht man nicht nebenbei, interessiert wohl viele Durschnittsleser auch nur bedingt und kostet Platz im Heft.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr die Aktion, in der Leser-PCs frisiert wurden? Liegt es an Aufwand/Kosten oder habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Dafür haben wir Extreme... das wird es auch als Printmarke geben.

Wegen Leser-PC: Ja, da haben wir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Total kaputte Rechner, die wir dann kostenlos aufmöbeln sollten. Vielleicht aber mal wieder ne Idee.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Achso, wo wir dabei sind:

Testet doch mal ein paar µATX 'End User' Bretter, also mit guter Ausstattung, mit denen man Übertakten kann.
Oder mal ein Vergleichstest mit 'Fullsize IGP Bretter'...


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir Extreme... das wird es auch als Printmarke geben.


Wo kann ich abonnieren? 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wegen Leser-PC: Ja, da haben wir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Total kaputte Rechner, die wir dann kostenlos aufmöbeln sollten.


War leider absehbar...  
Ich habe gestern nur einmal kurz in alte PCGH-Ausgaben geguckt und die Rubrik an sich hat mir damals schon von Anfang an gefallen.


----------



## Marbus16 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Zu dem Leser-PC: Das hat mir audch sehr gern gefallen. Aber irgendwie hatte ich mich nie getraut, eine "Bewerbung" abzusenden. Mein System damals: Duron 1400, 256MB RAM, GF2. Da hättet ihr aber die Hände übern Kopp zusammengeschlagen, wa 

Zu PCGH-Extreme Print: Merkt mich bitte schon mal als Abonnementen vor


----------



## Kovsk (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

*Auch PCGH Extreme haben will* *sabber*
Macht mich auchschonma auf die Abonentenliste.


----------



## Tentakeltyp (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ich weiß nicht ich halte nichts von diesen ganzen teureren Zusatzmagazinen- die 5 jeden Monat für PCG und PCGH belasten mein mageres Budget als Schüler schon genug...

Ach was ich die PCGH Redaktion schon immer einmal fragen wollte: Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass auf dem Heftrücken der Ausgabe 11/2006 der kleine schwarze Balken mit der Ausgabennummer fehlt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Jupp, ist uns aufgefallen


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

moin
ihr solltet mal weniger werbung in die hefte einbauen, werbung schön und gut man kann es aber übertreiben.. manchmal frage ich mich ob ich da werbung kaufe mit nen bischen info drinne


----------



## JimBeam (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



T-sW Sittich01 schrieb:


> moin
> ihr solltet mal weniger werbung in die hefte einbauen, werbung schön und gut man kann es aber übertreiben.. manchmal frage ich mich ob ich da werbung kaufe mit nen bischen info drinne



Ist dir mal aufgefallen das die Werbung einem Zweck dient ? Nähmlich den der Finanzierung, wenn du 25 pro Ausgabe zahlst gibts das bestimmt mit viel weniger Werbung...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Die Druckkosten jeder Auflage, die beigelegten Vollversionen, die Press- bzw. Herstellungskosten jeder CD/DVD und natürlich auch das monatliche Gehalt eines jeden hart arbeitenden Redakteurs sollte trotz aller Umstände schon irgendwie gedeckt werden. Wenn viel Werbung auf die Seiten gekleistert wird, hat das noch bei weitem nichts mit der Qualität des Heftes zu tun.

Am Rande: Bei der kürzlich erschienenen Ausgabe sind vom Material andere Seiten mit einer etwas stärker riechenden Druckerfarbe verwendet worden, als bei den zuvorigen Ausgaben. Hat die Umstellungen Gründe? Nicht, dass mich das jetzt so dermaßen stören würde, dass ich ab Montag regelmäßig eine Demo. deswegen anführen möchte. Es fiel eben sofort ins Auge (und Nase) .

Liebe Grüße

-> Thilo sagte: Um ehrlich zu sein: Wir haben das Heft mal testweise so gedruckt, und viele in der Redaktion fanden das neue Papier einfach besser... Für uns ist das neue Papier "einfacher" in der Produktion.

Das mit dem Papier wäre vom Tisch.


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Finanzierung hin oder her. Bedenkt immer, dass dieses und auch die Schwestermagazine im Rahmen einer Aktiengesellschaft erscheinen. 

Ohne jetzt damit eine große Diskussion loszutreten ......Aktionäre verlangen jedes Jahr Umsatzsteigerungen und bessere Dividenden. Das ist halt so, und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Selbst wenn dieses Magazin vielleicht schon lange rentabel läuft, verlangen Aktionäre immer mehr Kohle. Raffgierigkeit kennt da keine Grenzen. Die Redaktionen müssen sich diesem "Gesetz" halt beugen und Wege finden mehr zu verdienen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



T-sW Sittich01 schrieb:


> moin
> ihr solltet mal weniger werbung in die hefte einbauen, werbung schön und gut man kann es aber übertreiben.. manchmal frage ich mich ob ich da werbung kaufe mit nen bischen info drinne



Dazu gibt es im Jubliäumsheft der PCG eine schöne Zahl. 23,99 Euro stand da auf einer Seite des Booklets würde das Heft kosten, wenn man auf die Werbung komplett verzichten würde (ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht).

Ich wäre ja fast dafür, mal 1.000 Hefte so drucken zu lassen und würde wetten, dass sich nicht mehr als 10 Stück davon verkaufen...


----------



## Marbus16 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Zumal diese dann auch dünner sein dürfen, und da kommt man halt gleich auf den Gedanken, dass da auch weniger Inhalt drin ist.

Eventuell per Einzelbestellung machen, die 25 Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Zumal diese dann auch dünner sein dürfen, und da kommt man halt gleich auf den Gedanken, dass da auch weniger Inhalt drin ist.
> 
> Eventuell per Einzelbestellung machen, die 25 Ausgabe



Für ~20 Euro Reingewinn pro Stück schneide ich höchstpersönlich jede Werbung aus einer normalen PCGH raus - vorausgesetzt, es wird beim Layout zukünftig darauf geachtet, dass Werbung nie Content auf der Rückseite hat.


----------



## Marbus16 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ok, sag bescheid da drüben 

Und wenns ein Redakteur persöhnlich macht, hats gleich noch etwas  - zieh doch mal ne Einzelbestellungsmöglichkeit auf, sobald die Layouter den Käse hinbekommen haben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Hm, wenn ich jeden Tag 10 Stück schaffe, sind das bei 20 Arbeitstagen pro Monat und 20 Euro pro Stück Gewinn rund 4.000 Euro Netto. 

Ich bräuchte dann allerdings eine garantierte Mindestabnahme von 200 Exemplaren...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

zu den Benchmarks:

Da wäre es schön, wenn ihr nur ausschließlich auf Anwendungen zurückgreifen würdet, die die Leser des Heftes auch wirklich benutzen, z.B. statt 20 tausend Encoding Programmen mal lieber einen Wordbenchmark, wie man es vor 5-10 Jahren gern mal benutzt hat.
Zumal Encoding nicht so wirklich zeitkritisch ist...

Besonders solltet ihr die Verwendung von Audioencodern überdenken, denn das wird schon seit einiger Zeit in 'echtzeit' codiert, oder andersrum gesprochen: Die CPU encodiert die Audiodateien schneller als sie vom CD-ROM Laufwerk gelesen werden können...

Zumindest ein dicker Hinweis zu den Benches, das dieser oder jener nicht so wirklich relevant ist, sollte gedruckt werden...


----------



## Kovsk (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich jeden Tag 10 Stück schaffe, sind das bei 20 Arbeitstagen pro Monat und 20 Euro pro Stück Gewinn rund 4.000 Euro Netto.
> 
> Ich bräuchte dann allerdings eine garantierte Mindestabnahme von 200 Exemplaren...


Naja, wenn du alle Member (491) ganz lieb fragst, bekommst du das mit den 200 Stck hin


----------



## Marbus16 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wir sind doch schon an die 500 Member!


----------



## Kovsk (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch schon an die 500 Member!


Ja merkwürdig, unten am Ende der Page sthet 501, und in der Benutzerliste von 491, komisch.


----------



## Falk (16. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Kurz offtopic: das eine sind die registrierten User, das andere sind die User, die regelmäßig auch im Forum aktiv sind.


----------



## d00mfreak (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Kevin86 schrieb:


> 1. Test von Appleprodukten



Strikt dagegen:mad:



Wegen dem OC'ing-Artikel in der 10/07: Der gefiel mir ausgezeichnet, pls mehr davon.

Bzgl Werbung: ich könntet sie doch ganz am Ende des Heftes auf perforierte Seiten drucken


----------



## Tentakeltyp (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Kevin86 schrieb:


> 1. Test von Appleprodukten:



Also ich find die Idee gut- muss ja nicht immer Microschrott sein -.-

Ach und bezüglich der DVD: 
Keine Spiele mehr, sondern nurnoch Tools und ordentliche Software- und wenn es sein muss, dann mal nen Monat keinen unnützen Softwareschrott, den sowieso keiner installiert und dann mal wieder nen hochwertiges Programm.


----------



## PCTom (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

wie wäre es bei der PCGH auch Berichte und Marktübersichten von [SIZE=-1]*Netzwerkequitment z.B. Switch u.s.w. zu schreiben für Gamer nicht ganz uninteressant  würde mich z.B. freuen 
*[/SIZE]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Jetzt echt, Tests von Switches? Das kostet doch nix mehr...


----------



## PCTom (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jetzt echt, Tests von Switches? Das kostet doch nix mehr...




mmh ich rede nicht von 5 oder 8 Port und wenn von 10/100/1000 aber OK ich glaub das wird nichts  Versuch wars wert


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> zu den Benchmarks:
> 
> Da wäre es schön, wenn ihr nur ausschließlich auf Anwendungen zurückgreifen würdet, die die Leser des Heftes auch wirklich benutzen, z.B. statt 20 tausend Encoding Programmen mal lieber einen Wordbenchmark, wie man es vor 5-10 Jahren gern mal benutzt hat.
> Zumal Encoding nicht so wirklich zeitkritisch ist...


Verwechselst du uns da nicht? Wann haben wir denn zuletzt 20.000 Encoding-Programme genutzt und wofür?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Besonders solltet ihr die Verwendung von Audioencodern überdenken, denn das wird schon seit einiger Zeit in 'echtzeit' codiert, oder andersrum gesprochen: Die CPU encodiert die Audiodateien schneller als sie vom CD-ROM Laufwerk gelesen werden können...


Das allein ist doch kein Argument. Man encodiert Audio-Daten doch nicht während der 1:1-Wiedergabe wie anno 1990 mit analogen Cassetten... Und als ich letztes Jahr meine kompletten CDs mp3ifiziert habe, riß ich regelmäßig die Taktschraube meines Notebooks auf, um wenigstens etwas Zeit zu sparen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumindest ein dicker Hinweis zu den Benches, das dieser oder jener nicht so wirklich relevant ist, sollte gedruckt werden...


Der Vorschlag ist Blödsinn. Wenn wir zu dieser Ansicht gelangen, werden wir den entsprechenden Benchmark auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Elkhife (17. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das allein ist doch kein Argument. Man encodiert Audio-Daten doch nicht während der 1:1-Wiedergabe wie anno 1990 mit analogen Cassetten... Und als ich letztes Jahr meine kompletten CDs mp3ifiziert habe, riß ich regelmäßig die Taktschraube meines Notebooks auf, um wenigstens etwas Zeit zu sparen.



Also ich komm mit meinem neuem sata dvd lw net über 8 fach hinaus, war aber mit meinem alten ide net anders.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



> Zitat von *Kevin86*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ich bin dagegen, da es *PC *Games Hardware heißt und nicht Apple Games Hardware. Für Apple gibts spezielle Magazine und wer halt einen Apple hat, der sollte auch sich die Magazine holen. Schließlich verfügt/möchte keiner einen Apple


----------



## Kevin86 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Naja, ein Apple ist auch ein PC. Nur ist Apple ein anderer Hersteller, als Toshiba, Siemens und wie sie alle heißen.
Apple hat doch von daher ebenso eine Daseinsberechtigung wie andere PC´s/Notebooks auch.

Also ich sehe da nicht so ein Problem, nur weil es Apple ist. Wems nicht interessiert der bruacht die Tests ja nicht lesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das allein ist doch kein Argument. Man encodiert Audio-Daten doch nicht während der 1:1-Wiedergabe wie anno 1990 mit analogen Cassetten... Und als ich letztes Jahr meine kompletten CDs mp3ifiziert habe, riß ich regelmäßig die Taktschraube meines Notebooks auf, um wenigstens etwas Zeit zu sparen.


Öhm, ich meint von CD zu MP3, das sollte heuztugage, bei aktuellen Rechnern wirklich quasi in Echtzeit geschehen können, ohne das die CPU da großartig limitiert, eher limitiert das ROM Laufwer.

Die packt man nicht erst auf Platte, ums dann zu encoden...

Allerdings könnte das durchaus ein interessanter Benchmark für MoBo Tests sein, von (S-ATA) CD-ROM auf Platte, theoretisch...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ich meint von CD zu MP3, das sollte heuztugage, bei aktuellen Rechnern wirklich quasi in Echtzeit geschehen können, ohne das die CPU da großartig limitiert, eher limitiert das ROM Laufwer.
> 
> Die packt man nicht erst auf Platte, ums dann zu encoden...


Das hab ich schon richtig verstanden. Aber Warum sollte man unnützerweise solange warten und das nur in Echtzeit machen?

Und warum sollte es nicht besser sein, sowas anstatt in 2x Echtzeit in 4x Echtzeit zu schaffen? Ich sehe den Sinn deines Argumentes immer noch nicht.


----------



## Falk (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Was Stefan meint ist: er encodiert die MP3s, während er sie vom CD-ROM kopiert. Carsten rippt erst alle CDs auf HDD, und encodiert sie dann entsprechend schneller. Was am Ende schneller ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Nein, ich lese die Tracks aus, speichere das .wav zwischen und encodiere sie (genaugenommen macht das meine Software, nicht ich).

Beim Auslesevorgang habe ich keine Lust, mich auf "Echtzeit" einbremsen zu lassen.


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem kokü Test ? Das wäre doch mal was denn vernünftige Tests oder zuverlässige Werte findet man so gut wie gar nicht, da wäre ein direkter Vergleich einer unabhängigen Quelle doch mal sehr gut. Und da es keine allzu große Auswahl gibt sollte das auch nicht zu viel Arbeit machen


----------



## Wassercpu (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Hallo, es sei an dieser Stelle noch mal ausdrücklich hervorgehoben:

Ich will *KEINE PORNO-HANDY WERBUNG*......

Ich will die Zeitschriften nicht immer vor meinem Besuch oder meinen Kinder verstecken...

Es geht hier um Image .....

ICh glaube mann muss mal ne Unterschriften sammlung iniziiren.....


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Hallo, es sei an dieser Stelle noch mal ausdrücklich hervorgehoben:
> 
> Ich will *KEINE PORNO-HANDY WERBUNG*......
> 
> ...


*unterschreib*

Und ich würde sogar 0,50 mehr zahlen um den Verlust den anständige/gute Werbung verursachen würde auszugleichen


----------



## ED101 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Würde von mir behaupten nicht verklemmt o.ä. zu sein aber diese Werbung passt nicht zum Magazin.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Hallo, es sei an dieser Stelle noch mal ausdrücklich hervorgehoben:
> 
> Ich will *KEINE PORNO-HANDY WERBUNG*......




meine Unterschrift ist dir sicher.

Was soll das eigentlich? Sind wir etwa die Zielgruppe für so einen Müll.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

*unterschreib*


----------



## JimBeam (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ich würde auch Unterschreiben, ist ja in der PC Games auch nicht anders. es müssten sich doch bessere Werbepartner geben aber sowas ist echt peinlich.


----------



## TALON-ONE (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Ich würde auch Unterschreiben, ist ja in der PC Games auch nicht anders. es müssten sich doch bessere Werbepartner geben aber sowas ist echt peinlich.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bitte keine Werbung von diesen "Terrororganisationen", das ist unterstes VIVA Niveau.
Jetzt kommt dann wieder der Spruch: "Wir haben leider keinen Einfluss auf die Werbeabteilung ...blabla... dann lasst doch PCGH_Carsten die Seiten ausschneiden

Kleiner Vorschlag zu PCGH o. Extreme: Was ich seit jeher vermisst hab, sind Berichte bzw Test von Edel u. Hochleistungskomponenten und Systemen. Also nicht unbedingt 4fach SLI o.ä. funzt sowieso nicht...
Sei hier der Vergleich mit Autozeitschriften erlaubt, die testen auch Ferraris, Lambos und Astons. Klar, kann sich niemand leisten, gelesen wirds trotzdem gern.

Vielleicht auch bisserl weniger DX10 Hype. Die Unterschiede in der Grafik sind doch meistens zu vernachlässigen und für den Spielspaß nicht so wichtig. 
Interessanter wäre die Leistung der DX10 Karten bei reinen DX10 Games.
Ich warte immer noch drauf, daß meine 8800er mal zeigt, was sie kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> meine Unterschrift ist dir sicher.
> 
> Was soll das eigentlich? Sind wir etwa die Zielgruppe für so einen Müll.



jap ^^

also ich hab lieber 20 seiten mehr werbung für 20cent weniger xD

hatten die nichmal ne simulation, dass die ocgh ohne werbung 26 oder 27 kosten würde? 
reißt euch ma zusammen ^^
naja pornowerbung is vllt nich so gesellschaftstauglich wie hardware o.ä., aber ich hab noch genug kraft in den fingern um da umzublättern ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Schön, dass du das schaffst. Aber wenn man Kinder/Besuch zuhause hat, macht sich das nicht allzu gut.


----------



## ED101 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Es geht nicht darum das wir die Werbung nicht haben wollen, es ist uns klar das es nicht ohne geht, nur warum die "Viva-Niveau" Werbung? Dann lieber 3 Seiten mehr mit Hardwarewerbung o.ä.


----------



## jign (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Da ihr ja jetzt einen Phenom habt wie wäre es wenn ihr euch noch einen besorgt und einem umfangreichen test über eine Kombi dieser auf einem ASUS L1N64 durchführt ? das würde mir wirklich mal brennend interessieren vorallem wie es dort mit OC ausschaut


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Piy schrieb:


> jap ^^
> 
> also ich hab lieber 20 seiten mehr werbung für 20cent weniger xD
> 
> ...



... und warum zitierst du mich???


----------



## Piy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

weil das "jap" auf deine frage war xD   mehr ironisch gemeint ^^* auch wenns ja nich falsch ist xP


----------



## Piy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

wie wärs mal mit postern von herstellern? bisher fand ich eure motive eher bescheiden ^^ son dickes "nvidia - the way its ment to be played"  oder dowas in der art ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

nVidia und Intel - die beiden brauch ich in A0


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Piy schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit postern von herstellern? bisher fand ich eure motive eher bescheiden ^^ son dickes "nvidia - the way its ment to be played"  oder dowas in der art ^^



Was ich auch wirklich cool fand, war die Bestückung eines Rechners oder die Laufbahn von ATI (jetzt AMD). Gerne so etwas wieder.



Marbus16 schrieb:


> nVidia und Intel - die beiden brauch ich in A0



Wie wär's mit einzelnen Stofffetzen zum selbst nähen, welche dann später z.B. ein ganzes Kissen ergeben?


----------



## Kovsk (27. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Was auch genial wäre, wäre ein A0 Poster, von nem DIE, etweder von nem K10 oder nem Penryn.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Will nen DIE vom Conroe als Poster


----------



## Nelson (29. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

ähhm statement von nem redi zur pornoweerbung bitte....^^ 

ach ja: *unterschreib*


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Was die Pornowerbung betrifft. "unterschreib"

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Pornowerbung doch nur da drin weil das Magazin einen dicken USK 16 Button auf dem Cover hat. ergo nur über 16-jährige dürfen dieses Heft kaufen. Diese "Freigabe" hat das Magazin doch nur wegen dem Spiel auf der DVD (aktuell Rainbow Six 3). Wäre das nicht würde die DVD als "INFO-Programm gemäß §14 JuschG" durchgehen (Habe mir eine CD der Zeitschrift AUDIO angesehen). 

Logische Folge: Spiele über 16 verschwinden = USK 16 verschwindet = Pornowerbung verschwindet. Warscheinlich aber nicht die Jamba und co werbung.

Auch für die PCGH sollte das Verschwinden solcher Werbung ein Anliegen sein. Ich selbst sehe es ungerne das durch solche Beispiele "Computer-Freaks" als Porno-Geil dargestellt werden. 

Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann ein Beckstein-Politiker auf die Idee, das Irgendwann als Argument gegen Irgendwas zu benutzen.

PS 
Es wird tatsächlich mal Zeit für ein Kommentar der Redaktion


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Habe doch ne Umfrage zu dem Thema aufgestellt. AFAIK war da auch nen Redaktionskommentar...


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Sorry, zu spät gesehen. Mein Fehler


----------



## Piy (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

kein vorschlag, nur ein lob: ich mag es, dass eure zeitschrift immer so schön bunt ist ^^
immer schön neue farben 
ich wünsch mir auch mal grau ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Eine teilweise schwarz/weiß Ausgabe zum 10. Geburtstag


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ne Retro-Ausgabe ganz in Schwarz/Weiß mit nem Gelbstich zum 10ten bitte!


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ne Retro-Ausgabe ganz in Schwarz/Weiß mit nem Gelbstich zum 10ten bitte!


Und das im Zeitalter wo die Boards immer bunter werden (DFI, Gigabyte, Asus)  Könnte also alternative Ansichten bieten :p


----------



## Imens0 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

ich fänd Poster mit Hardware, DIEs, Herstellerlogos etc cool


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Könntet ihr das booten von SCSI Controllern mal testen??
Zum Beispiel Promise SATA/300???

Also im sinne mal kurz reinstecken und schauen ob der Windows Bootmanager kommt??

Damit hab ich nämlich in letzter Zeit arge Probleme, zuletzt auf den beiden Gigabyte 690G Brettern...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Piy schrieb:


> kein vorschlag, nur ein lob: ich mag es, dass eure zeitschrift immer so schön bunt ist ^^
> immer schön neue farben
> ich wünsch mir auch mal grau ^^



Vielleicht kennt ihr noch die PC Professionell? Die hat eine Heuschrecke vor ein paar Monaten niedergemacht. Das Cover der letzten paar Ausgaben war komplett Einfarbig. Von der letzten Ausgabe sogar knallrot. 

Die hat man am Kiosk nicht übersehen. War ein großer im Wiesbadener Bahnhof. Hat die Zeitschrift leider nicht gerettet.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wie wärs mit DVD-Inhaltsübersicht in CD Format? Damit man die Heft-DVDs in nem alten Rohling Spindel ablegen kann, und dann immer zwischen die DVDs die Inhaltsübersicht. Da ich net meine 100.000 DVDs in Hüllen stecken will, wovon ich die meisten eh nie wieder anschaue....


----------



## kmf (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ich wünsch mit mehr Inhalte über Vista - speziell 64.  Ich weiß, das ist konträr zum Schwestermagazin, aber deswegen gleich 2 Hefte abbonieren für das Computerhobby kommt laut meiner Frau nicht in die Tüte. :o


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

UND ICH WILL VERDAMMT NOCH MAL KEINE EINZIGE HALBNACKTE/NACKTE TUSSI MEHR IN DER PCGH SEHEN!!!

Das musste raus :mad: Ich HASSE so etwas! Da blättert man ahnungslos durch die neue Zeitschrift, da blinkt einem ne entkleidete Frau entgegen. :mad:

Wollte mir die PCGH schon als Abo holen, aber lass ich jetzt lieber. Mal sehen, ob ihr das mit den nächsten Ausgaben hinbekommt.


----------



## Piy (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

das is echt schlimm xD

im ganzen heft KEINE porno-handy-sachen, aber dann sone pc-werbung mit ner ganz nackten frau xDDD was soll das?  den pc kauf ich, da stehn die frauen drauf, oder was? xD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



Piy schrieb:


> das is echt schlimm xD
> 
> im ganzen heft KEINE porno-handy-sachen,



seite 153


----------



## Piy (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

oh fk, bin von seite 163 abgelenkt gewesen xD


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Könnt ihr die Kategorien Wissen und Pcghx(also da wo Tagebücher etc. vorgestellt wurde)wieder einführen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



thrian schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Kategorien Wissen und Pcghx(also da wo Tagebücher etc. vorgestellt wurde)wieder einführen?



Das würde wohl das neue Konzept sprengen.
Aber die Wissensartikel erscheinen weiterhin (meiner Meinung nach sogar mehr, als vorher) - stehen jetzt eben nur in dem Bereich, mit dem sie sich beschäftigen. (CPU, GPU, Spiele,...)

PCGHX.de hatte doch nur in der PCGH-X eine feste Seite, oder


----------



## herethic (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGHX.de hatte doch nur in der PCGH-X eine feste Seite, oder


Ich meinte das,was z.B in Ausgabe 06/09 auf den Seiten 92/93 ist.



> Das würde wohl das neue Konzept sprengen.
> Aber die Wissensartikel erscheinen weiterhin (meiner Meinung nach sogar mehr, als vorher) - stehen jetzt eben nur in dem Bereich, mit dem sie sich beschäftigen. (CPU, GPU, Spiele,...)


Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch in keiner Ausgabe mit neuem Design,in einer Rubrik eine Artikel a là "Warum sind SSD's so schnell"gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



thrian schrieb:


> Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch in keiner Ausgabe mit neuem Design,in einer Rubrik eine Artikel a là "Warum sind SSD's so schnell"gefunden.



In der aktuellen Ausgabe gibt es nen 6 Seiter zur Fermi-Architektur, 2 Seiten zu LED-LCD-Technik, eine Seite zu Netzwerktypen und 3 Seiten zu alten Egoshootern - das wären früher alles typische "Wissens"-Artikel-Kandidaten gewesen. Ggf. könnte man sogar noch den Artikel zur Cryengine 3 mit dazu zählen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe gibt es nen 6 Seiter zur Fermi-Architektur, 2 Seiten zu LED-LCD-Technik, eine Seite zu Netzwerktypen und 3 Seiten zu alten Egoshootern - das wären früher alles typische "Wissens"-Artikel-Kandidaten gewesen. Ggf. könnte man sogar noch den Artikel zur Cryengine 3 mit dazu zählen.


*signed*


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Mein (nerviger) Vorschlag:

Andere Papiersorten probieren 


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Das ist eine Kostenfrage


----------



## NCphalon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Wollt nur auchma mein Interesse an Postern mit HW anmelden, es gibt zig Leute die sowas von Autos ham aber für Computer findet ma da ja nix.

(Oder ma en "Starschnitt" von einem Hardwarehersteller CEO )


----------



## Shi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorschläge fürs Heft*

Ich wünsche mir einen Vergleichstest von HTPC-Grakas. (bei dem auch die neuen dabei sind also HD5570, HD 5450, GT220, G210, GT240, HD 4650, HD 4670, 9500GT, 9400GT, etc.)
So ein Vergleichstest wäre gut, da ihr ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Artikel über Mini-PCs drinhabt.

gruß Shi


----------

